
Ask HN: Can you continue to use Messenger with a deactivated Facebook account? - neogodless
Before you answer, I know the answer has been &quot;Yes&quot; but today, Facebook is making some changes. The desktop web site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;messenger.com&#x2F; was down for a short while, and now forwards you to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;facebook.com&#x2F;messages. If you log in to this page, it reactivates your account. If you deactivate your account, you&#x27;re kicked out of this page.<p>And the Windows 10 Messenger app was working, but has just stopped working for me.<p>So far, Messenger on Android continues to work, but I&#x27;m worried what will happen if I log out, or if this will also be changed.
======
yuliyp
It should be back to normal now, I think.

